# New to page! ((: diagnosed with pcos



## Missdee721

Im 23, married the love of my life on our 6year anniversary ((July 21st 2012)). We have a 6 year old son. And hve been trying to conceive our first child together for 8months. I was diagnosed with pcos in June. Did 1 cycle of progesterone in July, which didn't work. And then two rounds of ((50mg)) which hasn't worked. I had my cd21 rest done on Monday &my level of progesterone was 0.9 :shrug: so next Wednesday I start 100mg of Clomid. Its been a long ride so far and im hoping for a baby soon.


----------



## MissSarah

I also have PCOS. We have been TTC since we we lost our pregnancy in June. I am currently not trying any meds, only prenatal vitamins. I work out regularly and eat healthy, so I'm hoping that will be enough to keep the PCOS under control. I had gotten pregnant right after I began to instruct Zumba classes, so I had dropped 5 lbs that month- My Dr. said that weight loss can sometimes help trigger someone with PCOS ovulate. I do believe I ovulate regularly now, as I have regular periods (every 30 days) and have signs of CM when I'm supposed to ovulate. Good Luck, I will pray for you!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Missdee721

I'm sorry to hear about your loss!!! That's a terrible thing to have to experience! I go to the gun regularly and I eat pretty good.. I was on bc for almost 6 years and as soon as I stopped taking it, my periods stopped. And I stopped ovulating. Without any medications I don't ovulate :sleep: and on the first dose I've been on I don't either. So hopefully the increase will help!. I had my son, Aiden when I was 16. He wasn't planned, he was an "omg" ! Lol but bow that in ready, it's not coming so easily :shrug:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Welcome x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :)


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Missdee721

Thnks ladies :flower:


----------



## xprincessx

hello and welcome to baby and bump x


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## MissSarah

Missdee721 said:


> Im 23, married the love of my life on our 6year anniversary ((July 21st 2012)). We have a 6 year old son. And hve been trying to conceive our first child together for 8months. I was diagnosed with pcos in June. Did 1 cycle of progesterone in July, which didn't work. And then two rounds of ((50mg)) which hasn't worked. I had my cd21 rest done on Monday &my level of progesterone was 0.9 :shrug: so next Wednesday I start 100mg of Clomid. Its been a long ride so far and im hoping for a baby soon.

Good Luck, I am hoping to try Metformin starting next week.


----------

